# Hey all!



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

New here.....name's Smitty, I do trap mods & repairs......& I LOVE to trap! :beer: Seen a few of you guys on some different forums.....ran across this one & thought I'd make some more trappin' buds  Just started a new forum for trapwork, selling, buying, swapping trapping gear(but that's not the reason I joined here). If I can be of help in anyway, gimme a shout ........
Smitty

EDIT- I thought I'd add alittle something else. I enjoy these forums, from posting to reading, to overall sharing information with other trappers. I have a fair amount of "free time" on my hands (until trapping season :wink: ) so I spend a fair amount of time visiting them (forums).

I hope no one will consider my posts as portraying myself as a "know-it-all", I'll be the first to state up-front....I ain't  I like to think my ears work just as well as my mouth :beer:


----------

